# Electrician



## LondonIrish (Nov 23, 2011)

Im a construction electrician currently working in London on a large hotel. I've been thinking of making a move to Dubai/UAE within the next 6 months. However i am unsure of how to go about getting work?? Are they're English companies wiring in Dubai/UAE and what are the wages like? Any information would be a huge help!


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

LondonIrish said:


> Im a construction electrician currently working in London on a large hotel. I've been thinking of making a move to Dubai/UAE within the next 6 months. However i am unsure of how to go about getting work?? Are they're English companies wiring in Dubai/UAE and what are the wages like? Any information would be a huge help!



Hello London Irish,
I am sorry to tell you there are very few vacancies for Irish Electricians here, most of that work is done by Indian / Sri Lankan /Phillipino workers, who because of cost of living in their home country can afford to work for a lot less than you would expect, perhaps a quarter or less.

There might be an opportunity in Qatar, if you know anyone from Kent's, or Mercury, or Kentech, they are all fairly busy there,
my advice would be not to come here( Dubai or Middle east anywhere ) on spec kit is a costly place to live while looking for a job,
hope this helps,


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Are Kent's still going? Jeez, I worked for them back in the mid 90's.

As far as working as a spark in the UAE, two words. Forget it.

I have been here a few years now, so I am not up to speed on the rates in London, but I can't think it will be much lower that £130 per day. Electricians here get marginally more than that per month.

If you have supervision/management experience then there could be options.

I am a spark by trade, but work here as a PM for an MEP company. Luckily, I got myself off the tools a good while ago and moved more into the management side of things, and attended courses on HVAC, gas, water etc.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

LondonIrish said:


> Im a construction electrician !


You really wanna performe your profession in a "SAUNA" 48h a week...


----------



## Toluene (Nov 24, 2011)

i agree with redmac


----------

